# Two new open pontil medicines for the collection



## martyfoley (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Folks;  Just though I'd fill ya in on two new additions to the collection.  Both are open pontil.
First is a "Shaker Fluid Extract Valerian",  the second is a "Dr. Hawks Universal Stimulant".  Both purchased on eBay.   I like to collect the open pontil medicines.  These are small bottles standing only approx 4 inches tall.  I thought they were nice examples.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2020)

Beauties!  Thanks for sharing those with us!


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 13, 2020)

Absolutely my favorite thing to collect as well. Thanks for posting .


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice New Hampshire bottles!  This version of the Hawks comes in two sizes with the large size being super rare.  Are you focusing on New Hampshire stuff or was that a coincidence?


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice. Thanks for letting us take a look.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 13, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Very nice New Hampshire bottles!  This version of the Hawks comes in two sizes with the large size being super rare.  Are you focusing on New Hampshire stuff or was that a coincidence?




Just coincidence nhpharm.  They were both available at what I thought were reasonable prices for the nice condition they are in from the same seller so I was able to combine shipping and save some money.  I didn't realize the Dr. Hawks was a NH bottle.  Learn something new everyday!


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 13, 2020)

Yep.  It's from Manchester, New Hampshire.  The Shaker bottle is from Enfield, New Hampshire.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 13, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Yep.  It's from Manchester, New Hampshire.  The Shaker bottle is from Enfield, New Hampshire.



Thanks for the information.  How tall is the rarer larger size, Dr. Hawks and its approx value?


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Apr 17, 2020)

Very nice!!


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 20, 2020)

It's just over 5.5" tall.  Below is a photo of all of the pontiled Hawks bottles that I am aware of.  The large size of the Universal Stimulant is probably a $400+ bottle to the right person...they are super hard to find.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 20, 2020)

Universal ( cure all) nice find and whole collection. 
Supposedly help with:
Circulation of the Blood, Stimulates the Various Organs and Tissues to a Lively and Healthful Action, Relieves All Pain and Soreness in Any Part of the Body and Imparts New Life and Vigor to the Whole System. Thanks for showing.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 20, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> It's just over 5.5" tall.  Below is a photo of all of the pontiled Hawks bottles that I am aware of.  The large size of the Universal Stimulant is probably a $400+ bottle to the right person...they are super hard to find.


Thanks for sharing, great pic.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 22, 2020)

Great Bottles!


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 22, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Universal ( cure all) nice find and whole collection.
> Supposedly help with:
> Circulation of the Blood, Stimulates the Various Organs and Tissues to a Lively and Healthful Action, Relieves All Pain and Soreness in Any Part of the Body and Imparts New Life and Vigor to the Whole System. Thanks for showing.



Yea, the typical patent medicine cure all.  What they could get away with back then!  Dr. Hawks, yea he'll "hawk" your money!  Great name for it!  Thanks for the info.


----------

